# SS 16.01.21 - Gade #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Niels Wilhelm Gade (1817 - 1890)*

Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 15

1. Presto
2. Andante sostenuto__
3. Allegretto, assai moderato__
4. Finale: Allegro molto e con fuoco
__
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. Thanks to cougarjuno for filling in last week in my absence.

This weekend we welcome the return of Danish composer Niels Gade and his Third Symphony. I've only heard Gade a few times and I really feel like I should spend some more time with him so I'm looking forward to hearing this one. I hope everyone can join in this weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:




Michael Schonwandt/Collegium Musicum Copenhagen


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Michael Schonwandt/Collegium Musicum Copenhagen

Not my cup of tea, but try this one later .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I like Gade and shall give this version a listen


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 149076
> 
> 
> I like Gade and shall give this version a listen


My choice also..................


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll give it a try later in the weekend but I've never warmed to Gade so far - can someone recommend the best (I know subjective call) recording for me to try. I use Qobuz for streaming.

Thank you.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've had, listened or have Jaervi, Schønwandt and Hogwood in the Gade symphonies. Overall, Hogwood is the safest and most nuanced bet, but also expensive on CD. Regarding the symphonies cycle generally, nos.1 (catchy), 5 (with concertante piano) and the autumnal 8 are probably best for a start. All conductors are quite good in no.5. Jaervi is fresh, but tends to be very fast/hurried. Schønwandt is definitely too slow in no.1.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Gade. Very easy on the ear. Nothing offensive. His earlier works are my preference. LOoking forward to this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same Jarvi recording for me. I love Gade's music, there is always a freshness which seems prevalent in many Scandinavian composers.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

cougarjuno said:


> Same Jarvi recording for me. I love Gade's music, there is always a freshness which seems prevalent in many Scandinavian composers.


That's the one I have. Must say i rarely play it (it didnt impress on first listen) but i'll try and give it a run out tmorrow and another go.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the set from the Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood on the podium. Odd to find Hogwood in these environs! Will listen tomorrow.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> I've had, listened or have Jaervi, Schønwandt and Hogwood in the Gade symphonies. Overall, Hogwood is the safest and most nuanced bet, but also expensive on CD. Regarding the symphonies cycle generally, nos.1 (catchy), 5 (with concertante piano) and the autumnal 8 are probably best for a start. All conductors are quite good in no.5. Jaervi is fresh, but tends to be very fast/hurried. Schønwandt is definitely too slow in no.1.


Nos. 1, 2, 6 and 8 are my favorites, whereas the others are not too special in my view, somewhat mainstream. I tried the Hogwood set some years ago and I thought the performances were too mellow, not to say the rather tepid timpanist. A kind of disappointment in the end. Järvi is more succesful. These pieces need to be played with vigour and enthusiasm. I don't know the Schonwandt.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

MusicSybarite said:


> Nos. 1, 2, 6 and 8 are my favorites, whereas the others are not too special in my view, somewhat mainstream. I tried the Hogwood set some years ago and I thought the performances were too mellow, not to say the rather tepid timpanist. A kind of disappointment in the end. Järvi is more succesful. These pieces need to be played with vigour and enthusiasm. I don't know the Schonwandt.


I found Järvi better than Schønwandt, and then Hogwood better than Järvi. Am not a fan of Hogwood generally, am avoiding him actually, but in this case he's good at a bringing variation, a melodical/ romantic quality and details to the works, IMO. With Järvi, the music sounds like earlier 19th-century, more classicist, than it actually is, to my ears. But taste varies ...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn’t familiar at all with this symphony and listened to the Hogwood performance. It seemed like a well-considered approach in good sound.

The opening allegro is tense and tumultuous, with a welcome structural clarity, The subsequent Andante is string-heavy, much in the style of Beethoven’s hymn-like slow movements (I’ll mention here that parts of the 1st movement reminded me of Beethoven’s Coriolan overture). The 3rd movement is in the expected triple time but is slow and hushed. A trio section near the end is, however, quite declamatory and vigorous. The finale, again vigorous and forward-thrusting, makes much of contrasting the themes played with busy stringwork, giving some excitement to the goings-on, and without the busy passages, where the themes give the impression of introspective chorales. In the wrap-up, though, exhuberance has the final word.

Very enjoyable even if the themes, as treated, don’t have that ultimate stick-to-itiveness. But it’s not all bound up with itself, and its brevity is a virtue. I wasn’t unhappy to hear it end but certainly thought the time listening was time well spent. Thanks SS!

BTW the Hogwood CD includes the original first movement, which was completed and even revised, but was withdrawn and replaced in what seems to have been a bow to the more conservative wing of the musical powers of the time. I'll listen to that next.


----------

